

WibiData open sources Kiji to make HBase easier - WibiData
http://gigaom.com/data/wibidata-open-sources-kiji-to-make-hbase-more-useful/

======
brandonb
I know the WibiData guys, and they're a truly amazing team that knows HBase in
and out. Their open source Avro extensions are great; looking forward to
playing with Kiji!

